# Sayer's "Change" Litter photos: 9 girls and 1 boy



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We were so proud of our junior handlers. Keller grew up working with us, and now as a high school junior knows throughly how to whelp pups. We taught a few new people: Watch One Do One Teach One. LibertyME from the forum is like an Attending, and she watches over everything with eyes like a hawk.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations. I hope you needed girls.:wink2:


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations, that is great news.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm caught by surprise, because we usually have a somewhat even split, and I am prone to keeping boys. Just glad everyone is healthy, and Sayer had an easy time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Our first hour as a family


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hour three


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations! Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

How wonderful. Congratulations and I hope you'll continue to share photos as your puppies grow.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them. How long did the whelping take? 
Best wishes for good health for all!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Such beautiful photos, so sorry about your little angel. Great job Sayer!


----------



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

They are beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Sayer and her babies are beautiful, wonderful pictures. 
Very sorry for the little angel....


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations on a beautiful litter! Good job Mama Sayer and all the helpers. So sorry to hear about the little angel.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Sweetness!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Congratulations! What beautiful little puppies and Sayer looks so happy surrounded by her little babies in that last picture


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

Wow what are the odds! Wish our litter would have had your girl luck. Both litters we were on the list for didn’t have many girls and had someone not dropped out, we wouldn’t have gotten one from either. Congrats on the litter and sorry to hear about the one little angel. Happy mama and babies are thriving


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Congratulations! Sayer looks so beautiful with her puppies, and it looks like you had great helpers! I'm sorry to hear about your little angel baby.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats! They are adorable!! Sorry about the little angel.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats - well done Sayer and attendants. Such beautiful photos x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Sayer and her puppies look absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations on the beautiful puppies. Heartwarming photos of mom and babies.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations, they are beautiful. The hour 3, black and white photo is lovely. Thank you for sharing these sweeties. What a great momma


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations on the sweet litter! So many girls!! That was what I was most worried about when waiting for my next puppy's litter to be born, that I'd jinx myself out of a boy! LOL

It's going to be fun watching them grow!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rusty9294 said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them. How long did the whelping take?
> Best wishes for good health for all!


It took from 8 pm to 2am- but we kind of stared at her belly for 48 full hours lol before:smile2:


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Congratulations to you and all the homes-in-waiting! I look forward to your pictures as they grow. It's so wonderful that you have such a beloved group of friends and helpers - you have cultivated such a nice community. I'm jealous - wish I were closer or had something similar near me. Enjoy those beautiful puppies!!!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I love this line. Thank you for keeping it strong. Some day.... a long time, I hope... I am going to be asking (begging) you for a pup. All those lovely girls! What are the odds. My heart dogs have always been boys. My girls have always been a little less attached; but then, I have never had a female golden.

Congratulations!

Brian


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Sayer looks very healthy and happy. Sorry about the one loss. Even with 10 healthy pups, I'm sure that's a very sad thing. But looking forward to watching these 10 grow. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## JuliePT98 (Jun 15, 2016)

Congratulations, and thank you for posting such great pictures! Sayer looks SO happy!! Hope you will continue to post pictures so we can watch them grow. So sorry for the loss of the last puppy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Day 3 ensues . . .:laugh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Keeping records with a smile


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Baby dogs and mama's paw


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The bath. . .


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Awe what a good momma and look how much they are growing already. Looks like good weight gain for everyone so far?


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

It's rest time for mom! Hard work 24/7!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes everyone is gaining. Peaceful litter so far.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful pictures  . Glad everyone is doing well. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Everyone gained weight today, and Sayer brought her bright pink Bacon Ball into the whelping box- made me smile.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations Jill!!! Beautiful litter! So many girls!


----------



## lewr4c (Nov 7, 2017)

What excellent pictures! So excited to watch this litter grow  Mom and puppies are beautiful!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you! I am zausted but Sayer is playful and happy. The pups have all doubled their weight. Red girl is the littlest and the one boy is the biggest.


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

It is fun to learn about the process. How much time away from the puppies does she take? Is she comfortable leaving the litter out of her sight? I bet you are exhausted. I am in awe, and sending you positive energizing thoughts! Other than your little angel, was the little red girl the last puppy born?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Just a quick thank you for all the good breeders that share on this forum! 

My experience with Sipsy's breeder (Aurora's Goldens) left me thinking I was expecting too much from this "Breeder of Merit". All of you that are willing to share your puppy process has restored my reality that I wasn't expecting too much. 

I love that you weigh your puppies and keep track of who is growing and who might not be!
I love that you give personal attention to your pups every day so the pups get used to being handled and household noises!
I love that you bathe them and trim their nails!
I love that you will be able to tell new owners which puppies will be the best fit as you KNOW your pups personalities! As well as the new owners.
I love that you keep such wonderful records to be able to answer questions from people like me who ask!
And I love that you take them for a vet check before going to new homes!

All of you are awesome and so grateful that you take the time to let us share in the process. You offer such a gift to enlighten people on how it should be done.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw, how sweet!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, she was the last one born. Sayer is taking hour breaks here and there, to visit her buddies, go potty chew a bone, and get spoiled with a ton of meals and calcium rich food plus Breeder's Edge Calcium which she will lick off a spoon . She is very serene mama, but attentive. She is more careful than I am used to and really watched where she places her feet, which is nice.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There is always one. . . Pink Girl eats first and then goes to sleep first lol. The only boy is on top of the pig pile


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The babies all have black pigment now, and recognize my smell and Sayer's from a good distance away.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Big puppies need love too, so Dreamer gets play time after the pups are weighed and do their ENS


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sayer is proud of her babies, and never minds admirers


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

One of my favourite things is brand new, little black paw pads. Love those pics.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They get more beautiful each day........they look really great and so healthy.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

What a beautiful Mom and precious babies! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just caught up on this wonderful thread, Congrats. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They seem to be opening their eyes- this would be the earliest of any litter of mine. I cant wait until they can see and hear .


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

All caught up!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pink girl- first born, first to 2lbs, first to open her eyes


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sayer and her 4 week old crew met their forever homes yesterday. It was really sweet seeing all the love going both ways.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Big puppy Dreamer loves the little pups


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

omg they fell asleep in their food, and they are sticky messes for Sayer to wash clean


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GREAT pictures, they're so cute, beautiful pups.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I've been wondering how your litter was doing! What adorable pictures!!!! My heart. I love the puppy yawns.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Look at those precious little babies! Happy Mother's Day to Sayer!


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

I love the "real world" picture -- now that was a task for Sayer! Looking forward to watching them continue to develop. thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

They have already grown so much!! Soo sweet!


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

They are SO CUTE!! What are their registered names? Do you pick the names, or do you let the new owners pick them?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The are the "Change" litter, so owners will pick out a name with change in it. I don't enforce it though or mind if they don't feel like doing the theme. The puppy who stays will probably be PoeticGold SeaChange.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love this age - about 4-6 weeks old. They are just so ridiculously cute. Bet Sayer enjoyed clean-up duty.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats on the new additions. Mama and babies look amazing.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So cute!!!:grin2:


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Beautiful litter. Congratulations to all of you. I love the photos. Great to see Brave back.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They had a little friend and family snuggle time today


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are a gentle affectionate crew of pups


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

These photos make me wish.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Those babies are so precious!!! You are not helping my puppy fever Jill! I am dying to get a Mystic grandpuppy from my breeder next time they try, but I can't convince my husband. lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

ArkansasGold said:


> Those babies are so precious!!! You are not helping my puppy fever Jill! I am dying to get a Mystic grandpuppy from my breeder next time they try, but I can't convince my husband. lol


Husbands do serve an important purpose for keeping dog numbers down and reasonable 0 .


----------



## Angeldad1 (May 11, 2018)

Congrats. very cute


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sayer and HipHop let them out today, to go in and eat their food. It was crazy. They went all over the place, and they can toddle pretty fast. Dreamer loved it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The puppies got to experience the outside world today


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my gosh!!! How precious ❤


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Little fluffs acting big


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sister Smack Down


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sister smack down/ squirrel toy


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Melting here. There are some lucky families getting one of those beautiful puppies.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are some adorably cute puppies. How much fun it must be to watch them play with each other.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

They are just absolutely gorgeous. This thread has been so fun to follow!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great close-ups! Love the smackdown.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I love the squirrel toy pup. Would you accept an emergency backup home in case of a last minute cancellation?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

When you see these cute little babies, you know why our hearts melt and we all have goldens-we can't help ourselves!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

7 weeks! They are so big now


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sayer loves being a mama


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dreamer loves the tiny babies, and we think Teal Girl is staying here


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Such great photos. I think I want your life.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Look how much joy these little ones bring. The families that adopt them will be very lucky. Love the photo with the young girl in red.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

They are so adorable. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of the beautiful pups and mom.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Dreamer is going to be so sad when all of those precious babies leave! But at least he gets to keep one for himself. <3 Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweet Girl said:


> Such great photos. I think I want your life.


Lol , it is all dogs all the time- 6 adults, all the puppies, and 700 clients per week with 5 instructors. . . It is fun but it is nonstop dog.


----------



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

I love these pictures! They are the prettiest puppies!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Gorgeous! Always love your pictures


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> Sayer loves being a mama


This is an amazing picture!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lol , it is all dogs all the time- 6 adults, all the puppies, and 700 clients per week with 5 instructors. . . It is fun but it is nonstop dog.



It sounds awesome. I do hope to be closer to that life in about 10 years. One of my trainers (tracking) sent a note last week to all of us about classes. She had just competed in a Master Hunter, judged Junior, had an obedience trial coming up later in the week, and was scheduling tracking classes. I was like, you're living my dream. One day... for now, people like you are my inspiration!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The first three pups are going home today- sniff. The pups now spill all their Fromm puppy gold by lifting up their dishes, the sleep on it . The bottom pup is pet puppy boy going to live in OC California with a friend who is flying here today to retrieve him.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Lucky, lucky families to be getting one of these beautiful puppies. Thanks for sharing their first days.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I miss the puppy days. They go by so quickly.

What fortunate people these adoptees are! I hope the new homes and new pups make each other very happy for a long, long time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is Chapin. She is staying with us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh goodness, little Miss Chapin is beautiful, love the pictures.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I’m looking at the forest floor under Chapin’s paws and I can smell the northwoods. Do you live in paradise or here on Earth?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww Maine does smell like paradise BUT the mosquitos and no-see-ums are legend lol.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Chapin is absolutely precious


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

She is so pretty! I bet she will grow up to be just as pretty as her momma! I think you do a fabulous job with your breeding program @Ljilly28.  

I also just had to Google "no-see-ums" because we do not have them in the South. LOL Google said they are also called sandflies or biting midges. We have regular biting flies (they look like house flies, but they are NOT house flies), mosquitoes, chiggers, and ticks.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello Chapin ! You're a beauty.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful little pup Chapin is. Looks like she’s already enjoying fun adventures.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a pretty girl! Can't wait to see her grow!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The boy Rye went to live in the OC California with friends. He has his own Instagram at Goldenonrye .


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

California just got a bit more golden! I just broke all the commandments against coveting.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Those photos of Rye are so great. Is his new owner a professional photographer?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweet Girl said:


> Those photos of Rye are so great. Is his new owner a professional photographer?


Yes his name is Ben Ginsberg and he is https://driftwoodfoto.com . He is an architect and a friend, so I gave Rye to his wife and him so long as they flew to Maine and flew back with Rye- which they did


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Yes his name is Ben Ginsberg and he is https://driftwoodfoto.com . He is an architect and a friend, so I gave Rye to his wife and him so long as they flew to Maine and flew back with Rye- which they did



Amazing. And you'll get great photo updates for his whole life!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rye's such a cutie........ 

Your friends photos are fantastic!


----------

